# Ability to work in France with a German Aufenthaltstitel



## ct350

I'm not sure if this question should be posted here or in the France forum, but it's about working in another EU country with an Aufenthaltstitel.
I'm currently studying for a Master's in Germany and have an Aufenthaltstitel that I believe allows me to work 90 days out of the year. I'm interested in applying to a culinary program in France after I finish my Masters that requires work authorization for the apprentice portion of the studies.
If I extend my German study visa, would I be authorized to work those 90 days in France? Or would it at least simplify the process of gaining work authorization since it's an EU visa?
Thanks for your help!


----------



## Bevdeforges

The 90 days in another Schengen country is only valid to "visit" the country. It doesn't transfer if you're planning on working there. (OTOH, if your German employer were sending you to France to visit a customer or their French office for a few days, you'd be ok.)

If the culinary program is a "stage" (internship or praticum) required as part of your Masters program, you probably can do it, but you'd have to check with the culinary program administration to be sure.
Cheers,
Bev


----------

